# Water tanks at deer Camp



## chrismhaase (Oct 4, 2016)

What does everyone do for saving water at deer camp.  We are getting a shipping container built out and we will have a water tote or water tank.  What can we do to save the water from trip to trip?  The water will be used for showers and washing dishes, not drinking.  What do you all do to preserve or save water so you dont have to haul tons of water every trip?

Thanks in advance, Chris


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 4, 2016)

Just add some Clorox to the tank.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Oct 8, 2016)

chrismhaase said:


> What does everyone do for saving water at deer camp.  We are getting a shipping container built out and we will have a water tote or water tank.  What can we do to save the water from trip to trip?  The water will be used for showers and washing dishes, not drinking.  What do you all do to preserve or save water so you dont have to haul tons of water every trip?
> 
> Thanks in advance, Chris



Duluth salvage has 300 gallon water tanks


----------



## markland (Oct 11, 2016)

Use a 275gal tote at my lease for the camper fed thru a demand 12v pump just like being at home.  I just add some bleach from time to time to get growth down in the container and do not use it for drinking water.  8oz of bleach per 192 gallons of water.  I normally keep less then a 100gal in the tote.


----------



## chrismhaase (Oct 11, 2016)

Flaustin1 said:


> Just add some Clorox to the tank.



What ratio do you use?


----------



## chrismhaase (Oct 11, 2016)

markland said:


> Use a 275gal tote at my lease for the camper fed thru a demand 12v pump just like being at home.  I just add some bleach from time to time to get growth down in the container and do not use it for drinking water.  8oz of bleach per 192 gallons of water.  I normally keep less then a 100gal in the tote.



Great info thank you!


----------



## markland (Oct 12, 2016)

I usually add about 4oz of bleach 2-3 times a year depending on how much water I have in the tank.


----------



## Horns (Oct 12, 2016)

I would also put something around the sides to keep the sun penetration down. Chlorine strength dissipates due to sunlight.


----------



## markland (Oct 12, 2016)

Horns said:


> I would also put something around the sides to keep the sun penetration down. Chlorine strength dissipates due to sunlight.



Yes absolutely, before I put up a cover over the tank it would deteriorate much quicker, keep it shaded and the water will stay stable much longer.


----------



## leoparddog (Oct 12, 2016)

I found that if I put pelletized lime in my tank it stopped the algae grow too, so I didn't use Chlorine.  For Chlorine, you can buy test strips to check it if needed.  I don't drink the limed water, but you can drink the chlorinated water if you manage the concentrations right.


----------



## chrismhaase (Oct 19, 2016)

What does everyone do when the temps drop?  I am thinking a few hundred gallons and water pumps could be in harms way, despite my plan to keep it in an insulated container.


----------



## markland (Oct 20, 2016)

My tanks and line have never been a problem but did have my filter housing freeze and crack and have replaced 2 seperate faucets on both the sink and the shower from freezing and cracking so now when it is going to freeze I just make sure to take off all lines and drain them before I leave.


----------



## jkp (Oct 20, 2016)

Yep draining is the key as markland said.  Always drain before a cold snap or each time you leave if you think it will be a while before you get back.  Most important is to purge the pump too, a little ice in a small pump can ruin it.  If you can you can also bury the line 8in will be more than enough to keep it from freezing in most GA conditions.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Oct 22, 2016)

I have not  yet found a way to collect rainwater without getting tons of dirt and organic material in my water supply.

Therefore, my camp's water barrel is one that we fill by hand, with 5-gallon water containers. 

The idea is that every time we go there, we bring 5 gallons of tap water from home.  Most days, we don't use any water. Sometimes we only use a little water for one hand-washing session.  Therefore, over time the barrel fills and stays filled. 

But on weekends that we use it a lot, the water drains. But 55 gallons will do a lot of washing and make a lot of coffee, hot chocolate, and soup.

We don't use it for showers.  Just cleaning and cooking.

We preserve it by adding a little Clorox bleach into the storage barrel every now and then. Sometimes we overdo it and then we can't use the water for cooking or drinking, but it's still good for cleaning and rinsing stuff. After we add more fresh water, or just wait until next week, the chlorine smell (and taste) goes away and it's good as potable water again.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Oct 22, 2016)

*One question*

How do you move 275 gallons (2000 pounds + container weight) from a trailer to behind your camper?


----------



## jkp (Oct 22, 2016)

Best way is use ramps or the ramp on the trailer and strap it to a tree drive the trailer out real slow, or some guys use the 199 dollar trailers from Harbor Freight and just mount it to the trailer.
J


----------



## chrismhaase (Oct 24, 2016)

GunnSmokeer said:


> I have not  yet found a way to collect rainwater without getting tons of dirt and organic material in my water supply.
> 
> Therefore, my camp's water barrel is one that we fill by hand, with 5-gallon water containers.
> 
> ...



Collecting rain water seems to create more problems than good.  However, this is just my assumption as I haven't tried it or have experience from it.  Clorox seems like an easy solution along with draining.  I also plan on covering the tank with black wrap to cut down on mold.


----------



## Grub Master (Oct 27, 2016)

This guy is on Arnold Mill Rd in Woodstock and has food grade totes.  Text him for his address and availability 312-806-7600.


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Nov 16, 2016)

chrismhaase said:


> What does everyone do when the temps drop?  I am thinking a few hundred gallons and water pumps could be in harms way, despite my plan to keep it in an insulated container.




They have submersible water heaters you can get from Amazon etc. that will do the trick.  Most are 110 volt or 12vdc.  I'd probably wait til after I took it out to take a shower anyway.


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 20, 2016)

We have a well in camp with a generator and water lines run through camp. Everybody keeps a 300 gal tank at there camp and fills it as needed


----------

